# spry painting case (inside)



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

i have a Thermaltake Armor (black) with a window pannel, and the case is black but the metal bays and frame inside are silver/grey metal which looks alittle out of place.

i was thinking of taking it out and spray painting it black,

anybody else done this kind of thing before?

iv ordered black spray paint off ebay, but just wanted to ask advice before i do it.

anyone?
cheers.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Just paint it like you would anything else.

I doubt you can take the chassis out, so use masking tape to cover everything you don't want black.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Be careful not to paint the inside of the drive bays or you will have a hard time sliding your drives in later. I saw one mod where a guy used flat black and splattered the rest with dayglow paint and used a black light inside his case.


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

that spund cool, with the black light and stuff.
well ill give it a shot, but if i dont think i can do it properly ill leave it.
cheers


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

done!!

looks alot better ( i think)

ill take a pic when my batteries charge for my camera!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, post'em!

What precations did you take?


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

hi,
i put masking tape and news papper on everything i didnt want black, lol and took everything out that was possible.

pics up v.shortly


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

first one is drying, had to paint the inside of the door
then second is set up after.

the drive bays, base, well everything inside is all black now.

have a look.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I guess I'm too late to this thread, but I have to ask; Did you prime the metal before painting? If you didn't the paint will probably peel/chip off.


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

hmm, well no i didnt, but ill have to spray it again if it does.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

loserOlimbs said:


> Yeah, post'em!
> 
> What precations did you take?


He forgot to now spray paint in the living room it looks like. 

So you get over spray on anything else you did not want painted x_saosin_x?


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

i did it in the garage, i brought it into the conservator to dry.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Well it looks good anyway......nice job, good idea to spray the inside as well. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is good to hear you painted it in the garage.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Does look good.


----------

